# Everytime I browse craigslist...



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I am shocked at how little soooooo many people seem to value animals!

"I have two male chihuahua pups 5 weeks old they are eating soft dog food and ready to go do not email me please call or text for pics"



Ready to go??????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Urgh, just awful. Makes me so angry.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Me too! I sent them a text (I know, why bother) telling them that they are absolutely NOT "ready to go" for at least a month and explained why. Their response was "The mother has weaned em, if you aint interest, leave me alone". I flagged the ad but I think thats really all I can do. I just hate to see people selling off pets as commodities, god forbid they care for the pups for another month rather than make their $50 or whatever right away.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep flagging it over and over


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Hopefully what you told them gave them something to think about. If not....at least you tried.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I think the craiglist people are very whacked..I am always looking at the Chihuahuas there and some people say.... they have a 6 year old intact male that they just can't keep and it is breaking their heart, that they will have to give it to the pound. A rehoming fee of $450.00 will be charged to "cover our expenses" 
What expenses???? the dog is six or more years old and not nuetured...probably has bad teeth and no immunzations. Seems to me if it was breaking their heart, they could just find a loving home for $0.00 and make sure the dog was safe, not thrown into the shelter where it would most likely be put to sleep. We have tons of backyard breeders that post on craigslist also...just so sad.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I just saw this one. Maybe it'll help to make you feel a little better.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

that is disgusting... SOme people are just idiots...


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> I am shocked at how little soooooo many people seem to value animals!
> 
> "I have two male chihuahua pups 5 weeks old they are eating soft dog food and ready to go do not email me please call or text for pics"
> 
> ...


That's crazy!!

I came across an ad on another site today that was looking for a stud for their 3.1 lb female. That just seems too small to be bred. Coco is 3.5 and I would never have dreamed of breeding her.

Also they said she is "United American Blue Ribbon Breeders Association" certified. Am I dense, because I've never heard of it and I didn't turn up anything when I searched?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

craigslist in canada doesnt allow you to advertise any pets! but kijiji has the worst ads i've seen TONS of adult chis up for sale recently it makes me cry


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh.....  poor pups!


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

oh man... i found so many scuzzy and scammy people on Kijiji and Craigslist. After being heartbroken and nearly scammed out of $$$ I finally decided paying a bit extra to have the peace of mind of getting a well taken care of pup from a reputable and LOVING home was well worth it! I am so glad I decided to go with a breeder. I know Squiglet's lineage, his health history, his parent's health history, how he was raised the first weeks of his life, etc. etc. etc. So much better than buying from some random person who may or may not be taking as good care of the pups as they should. 

It's a shame that with something as precious as a creature's life that there isnt some sort of screening going on... 

But I suppose that is the risk one takes when shopping through free posted classifieds. Still makes me sad though....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I see ads like this all the time and it just breaks my heart :-( There is a flea market near me and they have areas where they sale animals. There is a booth inside where they have a pet shop of sorts set up and they have puppies that are way to young to be sold there. There were some tiny Chi pups there and one was so lethargic :-( I told the man that it may be hypoglycemia and he laughed and said the pup was fine. They were 6 weeks old and I argued with the man for quite some time that they were to young to leave the parents. The only thing he said was that I didnt know what I was talking about as puppies can leave as soon as they can eat on their own????? I tried to explain to him that they need crucial learning, etc... from parents but sadly he didnt listen...You cant fix stupid! :-(


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't understand and I never will what goes on in peoples minds that don't care for animals, I mean just because they don't talk doesn't mean they don't have feelings I hate how dogs or any kinds of animals are treated now a days, I mean really how can a human being be so sick hearted?!!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know, it is sad how stupid and idiotic these people are... if i found this out i would call Animal Right Services to take the animalls away from them. They have no right to treat the animals the way they do to make a quick buck.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

This makes me so mad!!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Some douches are beyond help unfortunately.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I know, I really don't get people. That's just way too young.


----------

